# Christmas Shows



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Christmas is here and I'm seeing a ton of Christmas programs I've never heard of. 

What will you be watching this year? 

We're sitting down this weekend to watch Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer. My Daughter loves it (so do I) and if we can get my 18 month old to hold still he may get to watch it too. 

What will you be sure to catch this year?


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

Something I really want to watch is Miracle on 34th Street. I've seen it a dozen times, but just didn't pay attention to the plot.


----------



## Alice (Nov 20, 2013)

I like Santa Claus the Movie. It's sweet.


----------



## Megan (Nov 22, 2013)

The Night They Saved Christmas


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

I'm watching the Nightmare Before Christmas with my Daughter tonight. She's home sick and needs some daddy time.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

Well we've seen them all but Rudolph the Red Nosed reindeer. We will hopefully be watching the tomorrow night.


----------



## Fairfarmhand (Dec 4, 2013)

Austin said:


> Well we've seen them all but Rudolph the Red Nosed reindeer. We will hopefully be watching the tomorrow night.


Call me scrooge, but I HATE HATE HATE rudolph. The toys are mean, the songs are idiotic and Santa Claus is an absolutely horrid man! How unkind...ugh. Hate that show.


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

I think it's funny, but I liked it as a kid. 

An elf who wants to be a dentist? Gets me every time.


----------



## havasu (Oct 11, 2013)

The only show I was really hoping to see for the 50th time was "The Wizard of Oz", but I missed out this year.


----------



## CROWEmtnFARMS (Jan 3, 2014)

Well Christmas is over now but i say Charlie brown. But the way this worlds goin he might get suspended like ol phil come Christmas '14


----------



## cattle (Sep 12, 2013)

havasu said:


> The only show I was really hoping to see for the 50th time was "The Wizard of Oz", but I missed out this year.





CROWEmtnFARMS said:


> Well Christmas is over now but i say Charlie brown. But the way this worlds goin he might get suspended like ol phil come Christmas '14


These are both shows I like, but my father in law has ruined for me. 

He knows every word to all Peanuts shows,and Oz, so when we sit down to watch it as a family he makes it a point to follow along.


----------

